# CCA Golden Triangle Sportsman Raffle



## GullsGoneWild

Hey guys!
We typically raffle off a boat or truck as our big ticket raffle item. This year we decided to do something a little different. We are having a sportsman raffle this year instead of 1 big ticket item. That means more chances for you to win one of these great prizes! As always you do not need to be present to win. 1 ticket will get you 4 chances to win one of the great prizes below! Tickets are $20.00 ea or (6) for $100.

Whitetail Package: $7500 value
$1000.00 Sitka Gift card
Winchester Model 70 .270 w/ scope
Hunt for 160" deer with L&L Adventures at Calhoun Ranch in Wimberly (includes lodging)

Fishing Package: $2400 value
$1000.00 Simms gift card
Duce fishing rod
Shimano Curado Reel
Bay Trip for 3 people with Capt Jimmy Trahan on East Galveston Bay

Dove Package: $3100 value
$1000.00 Gameguard gift card
Beretta Silver pigeon 20ga
Dove Hunt for 2 hunters

Tailgating Package: $1700 value
Pakmule Cargo Carrier
Firedisc
123qt Engel Cooler

You do not need to be present to win. Winners will be notified by telephone and email. Send me a PM and let me know how many tickets you'd like to purchase and i'll put them in reserve for you. You can send money or make checks payable to CCA TEXAS. Send to my attention to JM BUSCEME 1050 Neches St Bmt,TX 77701. Send me you Full Name, Telephone, Address and Email on a slip on paper in the envelope, I will fill out your tickets for you, take a picture, and send you the picture as confirmation!

We will announce the drawing of the tailgate package and then pull a ticket out of the bucket and announce the winner. Then the dove package, then Fishing, and finally the deer package. 1 ticket allows you an opportunity to win one of the four prizes. However, the ticket can only be pulled out of the bucket once but you may purchase as many tickets as you'd like. The more tickets you purchase the more chances you have at winning one or all of the prizes.


----------



## ifsteve

Has CCA Texas announced support for the LA tidal water issue? CCA LA did NOT and I no longer support CCA and wont until and unless they change that position. I get this is a fund raiser for TX but I will not support any CCA entity unless they support this issue.

Good luck with your fund raiser. And if CCA Texas has announced their support for this issue let me know and I'll buy some tickets for sure.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

I too have vowed to not support the CCA due to their position on LA water access.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Fuck, you guys are brutal



Ruddy Duck LA said:


> I too have vowed to not support the CCA due to their position on LA water access.


 Each state operates its own organization, funds its own operations and decides the issues it chooses to address on a state level.



ifsteve said:


> Has CCA Texas announced support for the LA tidal water issue? CCA LA did NOT and I no longer support CCA and wont until and unless they change that position. I get this is a fund raiser for TX but I will not support any CCA entity unless they support this issue.
> 
> Good luck with your fund raiser. And if CCA Texas has announced their support for this issue let me know and I'll buy some tickets for sure.


Has CCA Mississippi announced its support? What about Maine? Does each member state need to comment on what other states are doing?


----------



## jmrodandgun

Fuck CCA


----------



## ifsteve

No CCA MS has not made a formal position and I no longer support them and will not renew my membership. To me this is a huge issue that CCA nationally should be behind. LA is the ONLY state in the US who manages tidal waters like this. There is no reason for CCA to not take a position on this.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Maybe yall should get a job at CCA so you can make the changes from the inside. Instead of boycotting a charity that does more for you as a fisherman than any other charity. In my state of TX, CCA Texas has done the following


----------



## jmrodandgun

ifsteve said:


> There is no reason for CCA to not take a position on this.


It's more complicated than that. CCA has a vested interest in keeping with the status quo. You can't really blame CCA for not biting the hand that feeds them. Especially when they employ the same lobbyist as the Louisiana Landowners Association and a sitting member of their board of directors is the land manger for the largest land holding company in south Louisiana.


----------



## brianBFD

jmrodandgun said:


> It's more complicated than that. CCA has a vested interest in keeping with the status quo. You can't really blame CCA for not biting the hand that feeds them. Especially when they employ the same lobbyist as the Louisiana Landowners Association and a sitting member of their board of directors is the land manger for the largest land holding company in south Louisiana.


I was unaware of this conflict of interest. This definitely changes my perception of CCA.


----------



## ifsteve

1. The conflict of interest is a major part of why I no longer support CCA. To have a major land owner that is part of the problem sit on the State Board is unaccetable.

2. A major part of the damage to the LA marsh is from all the dredging and canal digging by the oil and gas companies. Now those same landowners want to claim that the tidal waters are still "their land". Ok, then how about they fit the bill for the coastal restoration.

3. This is exactly why DU lost my and many other long time members support. They started bending over for the major contributors at the expense of the masses. I could care less if DU wants to do a major habitat project on some thousand acre ranch when that same ranch only allows DU upper echelon elite to hunt there. That type of arrangement does nothing to improve overall duck hunting (oh that's right, DU is NOT a hunting organization) So I give my support now to Delta. CCA is sitting on the fence on this issue and its going to bite them.

4. Since this is viewed as only a LA issue (and I get that) here's some food for thought. The main reason the marsh has been trashed was for channeling the MS river. The reason being that it is a major shipping artery for the entire US and is critical to commerce. Ok, I don't disagree. But then the entire country must also play in the other issues created by this including the archaic notion that land ownership can be based on some map over 150 years old.

Obviously, I have very strong feelings on this subject. It is just mind boggling to me how somebody can dredge up land. Build a canal. Flood with PUBLIC tidal waters those same canals and tons of low lying areas. And then say its all still private. Ok, then fill in those canals and keep the public waters and resources off your land.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Thanks for the free bumps guys!

If you realize that CCA does a lot of good, still want to support a worthy organization and are interested in raffle tickets , feel free to PM me.


----------



## AgAngler2370

I don’t have a dog in the fight (Texas boy here) but it sounds like the typical have and want scenarios. The landowners have something limited and other want it. If your house is built from lumber that was harvested under a logging contract from public land does that make it a house for public use? Do farmers that grow crops using irrigation from public waterways have to share their bounty? I get it is a shitty situation and as a Sportsman think their probably needs a change but I’m not a fan of public taking of private property. At the end of the day it is the property owners responsibility to secure (i.e. fence) their property if they don’t want trespass. There probably needs to be an agreement that any marsh subject to tidal water that is not secured is allowed public access.

As far as CCA I think they do a lot of good and I support the organization for what they do, NOT what they don’t do.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Do you still value a good grassroots conservation organization? Do you have a $20 or $100 bill burning a hole in your pocket? Still love CCA and want to support it? Buy a raffle ticket today! Don't wait, Act Now! Supplies are limited.


----------



## jmrodandgun

AgAngler2370 said:


> I don’t have a dog in the fight (Texas boy here) but it sounds like the typical have and want scenarios. The landowners have something limited and other want it. If your house is built from lumber that was harvested under a logging contract from public land does that make it a house for public use? Do farmers that grow crops using irrigation from public waterways have to share their bounty?


You're using stupid examples to highlight the fact you think this is a stupid problem. I get it, but it detracts from your argument. 



AgAngler2370 said:


> I get it is a shitty situation and as a Sportsman think their probably needs a change but I’m not a fan of public taking of private property.


No land is being taken. As the estuary recedes you will start to see vast expanses of open water being claimed as private land. We have no mechanism in the State of Louisiana to separate subsurface rights from mineral rights. It would require an amendment to the constitution. See the map I posted in another thread if you want to see for yourself. There are featureless areas hundreds of yards from land that are claimed as private. 



AgAngler2370 said:


> At the end of the day it is the property owners responsibility to secure (i.e. fence) their property if they don’t want trespass


There is no requirement to post land in the state of Louisiana.


----------



## Zika

Lot of complexities to an issue like this and I don't know enough about all the particulars. I do know CCA has a tremendous track record of accomplishments and I will continue to support them nationally and in my home state of Florida. 

We'd all be playing golf now instead of fishing skinny water if it weren't for CCA's involvement in member states. There are too many landmark cases to list all here but net bans, game fish status for redfish, law enforcement support, saltwater licensing and game fish status for billfish immediately come to mind. 

Is there a perfect charity? None that I know of. But for working on behalf of the sport I love (and make my livelihood from), Coastal Conservation Association comes pretty darn close.

Good luck with the raffle and fund-raising efforts, GGW!


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Zika said:


> Lot of complexities to an issue like this and I don't know enough about all the particulars. I do know CCA has a tremendous track record of accomplishments and I will continue to support them nationally and in my home state of Florida.
> 
> We'd all be playing golf now instead of fishing skinny water if it weren't for CCA's involvement in member states. There are too many landmark cases to list all here but net bans, game fish status for redfish, law enforcement support, saltwater licensing and game fish status for billfish immediately come to mind.
> 
> Is there a perfect charity? None that I know of. But for working on behalf of the sport I love (and make my livelihood from), Coastal Conservation Association comes pretty darn close.
> 
> Good luck with the raffle and fund-raising efforts, GGW!


My only regret is that I can only like your post once. keep up the good work!


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

GullsGoneWild said:


> Each state operates its own organization, funds its own operations and decides the issues it chooses to address on a state level.


I get where you are coming from. Distancing yourself from the Louisiana CCA folks is probably good for raffle sale business in Texas.



GullsGoneWild said:


> Maybe yall should get a job at CCA so you can make the changes from the inside.


Good funny right there.

Or are you serious that I should quit my job and focus my career and efforts on an organization that completely sold out the Louisiana marsh fishermen in favor of the personal interests of it's board member, oil companies, and landowner associations?

I suspect there is some hidden wisdom in there. My job description would likely involve kissing the assess of the wealthy who may in turn let me fish my public waters.

I honestly get where you are coming from, but you have to understand that the organization behaved very badly toward your neighbors in the recent past. Good luck to you with your event.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Lots of zeal for CCA without much evidence backing it up. For those of you who hang their hat on the success of the gill net ban, that was GCCA's accomplishment. It's as relevant as Al Bundy scoring 7 touchdowns in a single game.


----------



## E-money

AgAngler2370 said:


> I’m not a fan of public taking of private property


Nor am I. However, the state owns the waters. It always has. Currently, land owners that have a claim to the bottoms can restrict access to the waters that they do not own. Unfortunately, sometimes this also means preventing access to public waters with bottoms that are state owned. Some fishermen just want to be able to access the public areas, some want to access large tidally influenced bodies that are privately controlled (large bays and ponds), and some want access to all tidal waters period. The threat of what could happen is almost more frightening than what is happening. Everyone knows of the famed "Biloxi Marsh"..... or what people think of as the Biloxi marsh which would include a lot of Hopedale. Trespassing laws could be enforced on A LOT of this water making this incredible fishery very hard to get to or fish. And as the land erodes, the problem gets worse. And it will continue to get worse. I don't know what the answer looks like, but something has to change.


----------



## jmrodandgun

E-money said:


> The threat of what could happen is almost more frightening than what is happening. Everyone knows of the famed "Biloxi Marsh"..... or what people think of as the Biloxi marsh which would include a lot of Hopedale. Trespassing laws could be enforced on A LOT of this water making this incredible fishery very hard to get to or fish


I'm glad you brought this up. The Biloxi marsh is entirely private property save the main canal running through the middle. If something were to happen with the lease agreement, it would cease to exist. Delicroix is much of the same. There is even a public boat ramp in Golden Meadow where you're trespassing the second your tires touch the water. But hey, it's a simple problem of want and have.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Still selling tickets! You guys are great for business! keep bumping us up to the top! 1 for $20 or 6 for $100.00 get'em while they last!


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Here you go
*[email protected]*


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

GullsGoneWild said:


> Here you go
> *[email protected]*


Is that where we should send our resumes?


----------



## E-money

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Is that where we should send our resumes?


No that’s who you PayPal for your Biloxi marsh lease.


----------



## sjrobin

CCA has morphed into a sportsman's club over the last twenty years.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Is that where we should send our resumes?


This snippet is from the official statement on the CCA Louisiana website regarding the Bill.

"Our commitment to CCA members endures: We will remain engaged in this issue and will continue to work with lawmakers, anglers and landowners to find workable and achievable solutions. In the meantime, we invite feedback from CCA members. Please contact CCA Louisiana David Cresson directly at *[email protected]* "

As a concerned citizen you should direct all emails to David. Maybe if you organized a write in campaign to Ol' Dave and the state politicians this might change.



jmrodandgun said:


> Lots of zeal for CCA without much evidence backing it up. For those of you who hang their hat on the success of the gill net ban, that was GCCA's accomplishment. It's as relevant as Al Bundy scoring 7 touchdowns in a single game.


The now CCA Louisiana was part of GCCA. 1983 was the first year that Louisiana joined the GCCA.

*Still selling tickets! Get'em while supplies last!*


----------



## GullsGoneWild

jmrodandgun said:


> Lots of zeal for CCA without much evidence backing it up. For those of you who hang their hat on the success of the gill net ban, that was GCCA's accomplishment. It's as relevant as Al Bundy scoring 7 touchdowns in a single game.


Lots of hate too. I'm having a hard time thinking of another conservation organization that has done as much for you as CCA has. Can anyone think of one?


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

I had a long phone call with the Baton Rouge office a week before they released their spineless "kick the can" statement on HB 391.

I have emailed them since expressing my disappointment. I also emailed them to explain why the banquet table our group traditionally sits at would be empty this year. I though it was fair to let them know that their stance on HB 391 was the reason for their lost revenue.

It is interesting that CCA supporters from other states don't seem to be all that interested in what they did here. In Louisiana we do not enjoy the same access to tidal waters that our neighbors along the Gulf coast have.

The bill trying to rectify that gained a tremendous amount of momentum, and the CCA did nothing to support it, amend it for the better, move it along, etc. What they did do was try to kill it and call for studies. The studies they reference provide landowner enrichment solutions with the bills landing on a broke state government. Guess who would be enriched under that scheme.

To say we would all be playing golf without the CCA is a joke and a gross overstatement. However, if our access issues continue to get worse, the local golf courses will absolutely be more crowded.

And I certainly hope that all the Texas CCA supporters that visit Louisiana have their boat numbers large and in contrasting colors so the photos attached to their love notes from the board members inviting them to pay a fine come out nice and clear.

It is unfortunate that members from all states are not disappointed and embarrassed.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Ruddy,
You are absolutely correct and I agree with you. I made my voice known on this issue. I hope all my fellow Texans who fish LA waters did the same. I don't know the full story here but I do know the CCA alone cannot fight and win this particular fight. They need help and as long as the CCA LA organization allows a conflict of interest nothing will change. You have my support for this issue but I'm not going to stop supporting an organization that fights for my rights as a sportsman and who does more for the protection and creation of habitat than any public or private institution.


----------



## crboggs

I sent my membership renewal form back with #NOWORNEVERGLADES scrawled across the front.

My wife's family have been involved since the first Tampa chapter meeting decades ago and I was on the verge of becoming a Life Member. But their lack of willingness to take a definitive stand against big sugar and support water flow restoration to the Glades has turned me off...


----------



## jmrodandgun

GullsGoneWild said:


> Lots of hate too. I'm having a hard time thinking of another conservation organization that has done as much for you as CCA has. Can anyone think of one?


Weird. I'm having a hard time thinking of anything that CCA has done for me. Imagine that. 

Maybe you can tell us what CCA's dick taste like?


----------



## GullsGoneWild

jmrodandgun said:


> Weird. I'm having a hard time thinking of anything that CCA has done for me. Imagine that.
> 
> Maybe you can tell us what CCA's dick taste like?


Here's what CCA has done for me and my community in 2017. Remember your CCA and my CCA and completely different. Different folks, agendas, projects etc. And I'm including all of Texas as my community. We are a community of like minded people. CCA has done more for the restoration and creation of habitat than any other organization that I can recall. 
Click this thing ^ and you see the graphic. Holy shit! Did you see that CCA-T spent 6.4M on habitat restoration in Texas last year????

That dick taste like Snapper Ponchartrain!
Anyone else glad we now have an 82 day snapper season? You can send partial thanks to the CCA. They were not alone in their fight but they were a part of the effort.


----------



## Sublime

GullsGoneWild said:


> Remember your CCA and my CCA and completely different.


No they're not. CCA has a National executive committee or whatever you want to call it that is made up of people from across the country. 




GullsGoneWild said:


> Different folks, agendas, projects etc. .


Each state has it's own projects, I'll give you that. But to say each state works autonomously without any input from the national board (which includes several Texans) would be wrong I would guess. 

And I would hope they don't all have different agendas. CCA's mission statement, and thus agenda, is:

"Mission Statement. The purpose of CCA is to advise and *educate* the public on conservation of marine resources. The objective of CCA is to conserve, promote, and enhance the present and future availability of those coastal resources for the benefit and enjoyment of the general public. "


When they went from GCCA to a national CCA format it was kind analogous to getting married. Along with a spouse you get inlaws who will and do have input on what happens. The decisions on HB 391 weren't just entirely up to CCA Louisiana.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Per the CCA Texas Website:

"The Coastal Conservation Association is a non-profit marine conservation organization. It is comprised of 17 coastal state chapters spanning the Gulf of Mexico and Atlantic seaboard. CCA’s strength is drawn from the thousands of recreational saltwater anglers who make up its membership. From the Mexico border to the upper-reaches of Maine, CCA’s grassroots influence is felt through state capitols, U.S. Congress and most importantly, in the conservation and restoration of our coastal marine resources.

CCA began in 1977 after drastic commercial overfishing along the Texas coast decimated redfish and speckled trout populations. Fourteen concerned recreational anglers created the Gulf Coastal Conservation Association to combat commercial excesses and conserve the resource. The spirit of conservation and stewardship that started with the “Save the Redfish” campaign soon swept across the entire Gulf coast. By 1985, Gulf state chapters had formed from Texas to Florida. By the mid ’90s, states through the mid-Atlantic and New England were united to address state and national issues as the Coastal Conservation Association. CCA has been active in virtually every national fisheries debate since 1984 and has participated productively in state and federal fisheries management issues for longer than two decades. CCA continues to operate as a three-tiered organization, affecting issues on a local, state and national level.

*CCA is unique in that while it has national impact, each state in the organization operates its own organization, funds its own operations, and decides the issues it chooses to address on a state level. Funds raised for CCA Texas do not fund projects for CCA Florida, Louisiana or Maine. Each state retains its own Executive Director, has its own Board of Directors and sub-committees.*

CCA’s unmatched breadth and depth of volunteer involvement has made it the largest marine conservation group of its kind. Beyond the tangible accomplishments seen in state and federal legislatures and fisheries management councils, commissions and panels, CCA’s proactive presence defeats many ill-conceived proposals before they bloom. CCA and its state organizations are engaged in hundreds of different programs and projects related to conservation at all times. These programs and projects include scientific studies, scholarship funding, artificial reefs, hatcheries, contaminate studies, hydrology studies, freshwater inflows, and support of local enforcement agencies and others."

https://ccatexas.org/who-we-are/


----------



## eightwt

May be of some interest. A story in the Wash. Times about Bassmasters pulling out of LA because of this issue. Sorry couldn't get the link to copy.


----------



## Sublime

That's not the point I was trying to make. I did said each state chooses it's own projects. Are you saying zero dollars from each state goes to fund the organization at a national level? I don't know, so I'm asking. I'm also saying that if you think that CCA Texas, CCA Louisiana , CCA Florida operate in a vacuum, totally independent from the national organization, I think you'd be incorrect, but again I don't know.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Can both State and National agendas exist? Should the great folks in LA or Maine get a say on how many trout we can keep in waters N or S of FM 457? or if we should open up Cedar Bayou? Yes, we are a national organization. Thats indisputable but not every dollar that is raised in Texas goes into the national fund. And we do well as a National organization. Our sting of victories is impressive. Most recently the Red Snapper issue. We all came together for a common goal and succeeded. Well if you call an 82 day season winning but we did get the right to manage our own waters. Which also highlights another point. In TX, we have a year round season!


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I know it would stir up a shit storm if local chapters came out with positions contrary to what the national BOD have told them, but I think it would be absolutely appropriate for local chapters that share a border with La to have position on the issue. I'm from Port Arthur (don't worry, I'm not going to steal anything) and I know a ton of guys fish the LA side of the river and the marsh all the time. Didn't a pretty big Redfish tournament pull out of Port Arthur last year because they couldn't settle a land use issue on the La side? 

Off Topic: Are you related to Bubba Busceme the boxer? I remember him being locally famous for a minute when I was a kid. I also remember he either owned or worked for a t shirt company that did a lot of the event t shirts for my high school.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Whip, you are correct. it would be a shit storm. Our local chapter has expressed support since we are a bordering chapter. But our support isn't exactly official or carry much weight in Louisiana. I'm from Bmt and I fish TX or LA, almost every weekend, depending on the prevailing winds.

Most of the tourneys around here are in Orange, TX which sits on the Sabine River. The river is the border between TX and LA. I can't remember if the redfish tourney pulled out completely or just changed it to TX only. The bassmaster tourney did not cancel but rescheduled due to spring flooding. They also changed the rules to TX waters only.

Bubba is my dad's cousin. He was state golden gloves champ for a few years and even national golden glove champ for a few years, went to the Pan American games and won a medal (bronze I think) and then went the Olympics in '72


----------



## Sublime

GullsGoneWild said:


> Bubba is my dad's cousin. He was state golden gloves champ for a few years and even national golden glove champ for a few years, went to the Pan American games and won a medal (bronze I think) and then went the Olympics in '72


Awesome.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Sublime said:


> That's not the point I was trying to make. I did said each state chooses it's own projects. Are you saying zero dollars from each state goes to fund the organization at a national level? I don't know, so I'm asking. I'm also saying that if you think that CCA Texas, CCA Louisiana , CCA Florida operate in a vacuum, totally independent from the national organization, I think you'd be incorrect, but again I don't know.


per my sate rep "All stays in Texas. None of our funds raised go to any other states. That’s a great question"

You all have a great weekend and go catching something!


----------



## GullsGoneWild

I would like to rub it in all the CCA haters faces that this year was our best year yet!


----------



## ifsteve

GullsGoneWild said:


> I would like to rub it in all the CCA haters faces that this year was our best year yet!


Good for you. Feel free to rub it on our face. Feel free to support an organization that is copping out on what of the biggest issues on the gulf.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

ifsteve said:


> Good for you. Feel free to rub it on our face. Feel free to support an organization that is copping out on what of the biggest issues on the gulf.


haha that isn't even close to one of the biggest issues on the gulf. That's the biggest issue in Louisiana but thanks for playing.


----------

